# Nubs hurt his leg *sighs*



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I've already called the vet. They told me to wait another day or 2 to see if he makes any improvement before bringing him in.

When I left for work yesterday Nubs was just fine. My dad came over and got him for a few hours and took him over to their place for lots of love and food lol. I guess on the way walking back home (they live right behind me. Our backyards touch) Nubs caught sight of a Cat and took off after it. My dad called him off (YAY for a great recall!) and Nubs was just fine after that, but doing zoomies all over the place. When he brought Nubs home there was still no limp.

Last night when I got home, Nubs didn't really want to move off of the couch. I instantly realized when he got up that his leg was hurting. He was limping really bad, not bending the knee at all. I of course checked his good leg out then his bad one. He won't bend his knee at all. Just walks around all stiff legged limping. 

Got up this morning hoping for some improvements and while there are some, there isn't much. He's still as playful and hyper as ever. No personality changes at all. But he still won't put much weight on that back leg at all. 

So now I'm attempting to keep him from walking on it as little as possible. I figure giving him some benadryl to keep him kind of sleepy is the best plan since this is the same dog that can go on a run for miles and still not be tired. 

Anyone have any advice to make it heal better besides what I'm already doing? I KNEW something would happen as soon as the weight pulling weekend was in sight. Darn dogs!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

BUMMER! I would be worried about him tearing something in the knee. Good idea to check him out for a few days and see if he gets better if not off to the vet. Good luck just remember put him on crate rest and take him out only on leash to go potty and right back in a crate. You can help my going to the health food store and get Arnica cream and rub it on his knee to help with healing and also get some traumeel and give it like the bottle says I think it is 3 times a day.
Traumeel

Arnica Cream - Arnica Cream by Natro Bio at Arnica Gel Store

Arnica cream and the traumeel really will help with the acute injury and things you can do at home with out a vet and see if it helps. If it is just a soft tissue injury this ill help recovery time. Also if his knee is swollen break out the pack of frozen pees and ice his knee down.

Good luck I hate knee or leg injuries!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you! The health food store is on my way home so that is perfect! I'll stop by and check it out. His knee is slightly swollen and it seems better once he stretches it out then walks on it. I really am worried about it being a torn lig in the knee. It was one of my biggest fears as I was getting into sports with him. I hope it is just a sprang or a pulled mussel. I didn't get him in a walk yesterday so he didn't really get any stretching done before he took off after that cat. 

I'll say it again, DARN DOGS! I swear they know when you get your tax returns back!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ha! they sure do! Well I hope it is not a tear but if it is what I listed above will still help with the healing. I had a clients dog who did the same thing as your dog and the arnica and traumeel really helped. Now he blew out both knees but it was because the owner kept letting him re-injure himself. So the best of luck to you I will think happy thought! lol


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

We had a couple of our working dogs get injured before a trial. We used a old horse remedy. I helps with strains and sprains.

Basically you get comfrey leaves(if fresh, crush up) and (if dry)soak them in water until a mush then you dredge strips of newspaper in it, then wrap the leg with them and put an ace bandage over that. It actually works miracles. I have been told that is also comes in a gel form with Chamomile, that you can do the same thing with. You would not beleive the results. In both of our cases, the dog was good as new and ready for the trial, in a week.

Here is an article on comfrey. Comfrey, the Miracle Herb: How to Use Comfrey for Medicinal Purposes

Here is a gel you can get at a horse or tractor supply store;
http://www.naturvet.com/administrator/images/product/20080929085453.gif

You could also try a health food store or natural food store to find dried comfrey leaves.

We were lucky to get the fresh ones, but it was summer.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear he got hurt. I'd say crate rest is going to make the biggest difference, do like Lisa says and take him potty and right back to his crate. Give him stuff to do while he's in there to occupy some time, but he needs to be there for a good few days.


----------

